# Need a good Dallas area gunsmith...



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...to cut and re-blue and re-bead a Winchester 1200...and to fix a brand new 10-year-old Marlin 1894 that locks up open when you try to lever ammo in...the one I've used retired...any good word???? Thanks!!!


----------

